# How to reset shutter count of Canon 5D Classic



## unusuallab (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi everybody !

I have replaced shutter system, but the shutter still continue to count. So how to reset shutter count?

I heard replace CMOS battery or update firmware will be reset shutter count. If someone know, please let me know.

Thank so much,

Vendetta.


----------



## JohnWDavisJr (Jan 19, 2013)

I don't think that's possible, would be like a mechanic rolling back an odometer after replacing transmission. 

Sent from my ......


----------



## KmH (Jan 19, 2013)

I agree that there is no way the shutter count can be reset. In fact I think the only way Canon or any other camera maker could reset the shutter count is to replace some of the electronic hardware in the camera.

It's likely you paid someone to do the repair, so save the receipt to establish when the shutter was replaced.

Did the repair yourself?


----------

